# Ceiling fans without switches



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

Is intalling a ceiling fan with no wall switch just remote in violation of NEC?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't believe it is a violation since the code doesn't require a wall switch. IMO, it is a bad idea.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

AMPED said:


> Is intalling a ceiling fan with no wall switch just remote in violation of NEC?


 how about a little more info. Residential? New construction?Light in room?


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

Residential for living areas.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

will the fan also provide the light for the room?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The code requires one wall switch-controlled lighting outlet in every habitable room and bathroom. Technically the circuit breaker would cover this as the NEC does not state where the switch should be. IMO, there are few inspectors that would go for that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> will the fan also provide the light for the room?


The code does not require the light to be installed but it does require a lighting outlet to be there or a switched receptacle. The fan outlet could be the lighting outlet with no lights. Again would an inspector go for that-- I doubt it.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't believe it is a violation since the code doesn't require a wall switch. IMO, it is a bad idea.


 I have a fan in all rooms through out my house, 2 are controlled remotely others by switchs...:thumbup:total of 5 fans.....It is a pain in the arse when the receiver fails up in the fan...cheaper way to go is with switchs...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ce2two said:


> I have a fan in all rooms through out my house, 2 are controlled remotely others by switchs...:thumbup:total of 5 fans.....It is a pain in the arse when the receiver fails up in the fan...cheaper way to go is with switchs...


Even worse is when the neighbor comes home at 2AM.. uses his garage door remote and the customers ceiling fan goes on.. 

I had that problem with (2) Hunter fans and taking the fan apart to get to the dip switches was a PIA..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have no problem with the remotes but I would have a wall switch.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think using pull chains to control lighting in a house is pretty ghetto, and should be avoided if at all possible.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

If the fan is over 1/8 hp, you will need a disconenct switch within sight under the 2011 code. 422.31


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Like Dennis said. This is a controversial subject. We require disconnects on appliances whether it be switches, disconnects or cord and plug.

If you consider a ceiling fan an appliance you need the switch. That how I read it. I am not 100% certain. I have heard this question asked many times and still I am not sure.
Thats why I always install a switch.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Like Dennis said. This is a controversial subject. We require disconnects on appliances whether it be switches, disconnects or cord and plug.
> 
> If you consider a ceiling fan an appliance you need the switch. That how I read it. I am not 100% certain. I have heard this question asked many times and still I am not sure.
> Thats why I always install a switch.


An appliance under 300VA does not need a disconnect, and most fans are well under 100 watts.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The code does not require the light to be installed but it does require a lighting outlet to be there or a switched receptacle. The fan outlet could be the lighting outlet with no lights. Again would an inspector go for that-- I doubt it.


Fan outlet?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

AMPED said:


> Is intalling a ceiling fan with no wall switch just remote in violation of NEC?


No, the paddle fan must be less then 1/8 hp the CB can serve as the disconnecting means

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

